# Run VNC server in the background?



## wiwazevedo

is there a way to make the vnc server start up with the computer every time, and just run in theback ground so the user does not know it is running? it usually  shows up on the taskbar but is there a way to hide it??


----------



## patrickv

isn't there an option in VNC to launch at startup ?..if not send a shortcut of VNC to the startup folder and mark it as "start minimized".
do this by checking the properties then the 'shortcut tab' then go where it says 'run'.

but am pretty sure there must be an option somewhere for it. don't really remember !!


----------



## wiwazevedo

k but is ther a way to make it not show up in the taskbar


----------



## patrickv

isn't there an option in it that can do that.if there isn't download 
ALLtotray. I use it to minimize everything to taskbar.go here
http://www.dntsoft.com/alltotray/index.html

it's a pretty good app.


----------

